# Reverse Barrel Distortion plugin?



## Caliber Mengsk (Jul 9, 2013)

Yesterday, I got my oculus rift in. While I'm having trouble getting my capture card to work right with it, I am wanting to eventually stream it. While there isn't a major problem with this, it'd be really cool to apply an inverse barrel distortion, so I can stream it regularly and people viewing won't have the distortion that I'm seeing.

I don't know how easy this would be though. I'm sure it'd have to be at least a plugin, but I don't know the first thing about editing video streams in real time to apply the filter.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2013)

What is inverse barrel distortion?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 10, 2013)

He means a sort of fisheye effect. If you watch an example of what the Oculus Rift output looks like (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9TwZ3jpPoA), it has a fisheye effect which is corrected by the lenses of the headgear, as I understand it. However, the image is still distorted on a normal screen. The OP is wondering if there was a way to undo this distortion effect so that he could stream it normally but still use the Oculus.

Probably not a topic for the General Development section, maybe for Feature Suggestions, but I doubt this will get implemented by OBS. Maybe someone will write a plugin for it if there's more demand, or if they feel particularly interested by the problem.


----------



## Tony Topper (Nov 21, 2016)

I would be interested in this as well.  It would be useful for streaming from my GoPro camera.  Seems like this would be a great feature to have in OBS.  I imagine the algorithms for correcting this type of distortion could easily be found.


----------

